# advice for protecting matt wheels



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I want to coat my 5-spoke '20 OEM matte wheels, but all the wheels specific protection products I found are for gloss wheels except _Gyeon Q2 matte _ that is really a bit too expensive, any suggestion? want to keep my wheels matte, don't want to give them a gloss effect!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

...no one?


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

This stuff is good for matte wheels:
https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/poo ... t__reviews

I cannot attest to their longevity as since applying to mine, the car hasn't done more than 20 miles! Works much better if you take the wheels off and give them a thorough clean and apply to wheel faces and barrels.


----------



## tammy1113 (Jul 8, 2019)

I also use poor boys on mines and it works perfectly so far. Been on for about 3 months now and still beading and makes the wheels super easy to clean. I also took the wheels off though and gave them a proper clean and applied it to the barrels, just good to get every part of the wheel covered!


----------



## sheryllee (Apr 30, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> I want to coat my 5-spoke '20 OEM matte wheels, but all the wheels specific protection products I found are for gloss wheels except _Gyeon Q2 matte _ that is really a bit too expensive, any suggestion? want to keep my wheels matte, don't want to give them a gloss effect!


Ceramic coating is going to be best here. You will not pick up any gloss. It will obviously be best to test an inconspicuous area of the wheel first.


----------

